#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Παράδειγμα εφαρμογής ΚΑΝΕΠΕ -2: αποτίμηση με Μη Καταστρεπτικούς Ελέγχους (ΜΚΕ)

## dn102

Συνέχεια του θέματος *ΑΥΤΟΥ*.

Βήμα 1ο

Διερεύνηση και τεκμηρίωση του υφιστάμενου δομήματος

Αποτύπωση - κατόψεις

Εάν υπάρχει μελέτη -----χρησιμοποιώ σαν βάση τα δεδομένα/ εάν δέν υπάρχει ----Στατική επίλυση με τον αντίστοιχο κανονισμό

Οριστική Προκαταρκτική Μελέτη που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ώς οδηγός για ΜΚΕ

Εκλογή ΜΚΕ - κρουσιμέτρηση/υπερηχοι/εξόλκευση/έλεγχος διάβρωσης

Αποτελέσματα ΜΚΕ

Εκλογή ημι-καταστρεπτικού ελέγχου:

Πυρηνοληψία ------Επιλέγω τα "αδύναμα" σημεία πρώτα

Τουλάχιστον 3 καρότα /2 ορόφους

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!  Η εκλογή τής διαμέτρου του πυρήνα αφορά το δομικό στοιχείο που εκλέγουμε.Συνήθως σε παλαιά κτίρια σοβατισμένα υπάρχει βάθος ενανθράκωσης 2-3 εκατοστά, σε μη σοβατισμένα πάνω απο 4.Ο λόγος διαμέτρου /ύψους πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 1

Δημιουργώ κάναβο σε όλα τα στοιχεία εφαρμογής ΜΚΕ

Σημειώνω τίς θέσεις τών οπλισμών και προσέχω οι κρουσιμετρήσεις και οι υπέρηχοι να είναι μακρυά απο αυτές

Απο τα σημεία λήψης ΜΚΕ επιλέγω τη θέση λήψης καρότου -χωρίς οπλισμό ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ

----------


## dn102

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει σετ κρουσιμετρήσεων σε δοκό.Για να επιλέξω τη κατάλληλη θέση πυρηνοληψίας ενώνω τα σημεία που έχουν περίπου τίς ίδιες τιμές και δημιουργώ μία περιοχή με περίπου ίσες κρουσιμετρήσεις.Προσέχω στο σημείο που θα τοποθετήσω τη καροτιέρα να μην υπάρχει διαμήκης και κατακόρυφος οπλισμός.Ελέγχω το πλάτος τής δοκου , π.χ 25 cm, συνεπώς θα επιλέξω ποτήρι για τη καροτιέρα τέτοιo ώστε h/d >=1.

Τοποθετώ τη καροτιέρα και παίρνω δείγμα.Το δείγμα το αφήνουμε για μία μέρα στο χώρο (24 ώρες) διότι έχει διαταραχτεί η δομή του σκυροδέματος, προτεινόμενη λύση η τοποθέτηση σε κουβά με νερό αφού σημειώσουμε τη φορά λήψης του.Την επόμενη μέρα παίρνουμε το δοκίμιο και το ψεκάζουμε με φαινολφθαλεϊνή ( Το διάλυμα φαινολοφθαλεϊνης  αποτελείται απο σκόνη φθαινολοφθαλεϊνης 1γρ σε 100ml αλκοόλης 95% άχρωμη, ανάλογα τη ποσότητα του διαλύματος αυξάνουμε τα γρμ τής σκόνης.)

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 17:32 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 17:18 ----------

Συνεπώς:

Έστω οτι γνωρίζουμε τα αποτελέσματα τών εργαστηριακών ελέγχων.

ΕΔΩ, είναι χρήσιμο να το τονίσω , πώς οι έλεγχοι θα αφορούν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό δειγμάτων (κατακόρυφων -οριζόντιων) στοιχείων.Ανάλογα με τη ΣΑΔ

ΣΑΔ

Υψηλή / Ικανοποιητική /Ανεκτή

Ανάλογα τη ΣΑΔ, διαμορφώνεται και το κόστος ελέγχων, δηλαδή:

Για ΣΑΔ υψηλή - 45% κατακόρυφων και 25% οριζόντιων ,απο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ

Ικανοποιητική - 30% κατακόρυφων και 15% οριζόντιων

Ανεκτή - 15% κατακόρυφων - 7% οριζόντιων.

Αναλόγα την επιλογή , διαμορφώνουμε και τούς συντελεστές ασφαλείας για κάθε ΣΑΔ, δηλαδή όσο χαμηλότερη ΣΑΔ τόσο υψηλότεροι συντελεστές - τόσο μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να καταλήξουμε σε ενίσχυση (ΚΟΣΤΟΣ)


Συνεπώς, σε ένα δόμημα το οποίο κατόπιν ταχύ οπτικού ελέγχου, διαπιστώνεται οιτ υπάρχουν "προβλήματα", είναι ορθότερο να επιλέξει κανείς Υψηλή - Ικανοποιητική Στάθμη αξιοπιστίας Δεδομένων.Αυτό θα βοηθήσει όχι μόνο στο οτι χαμηλώνουμε τούς συντελεστές ασφαλείας, είναι απαίτηση να καταγράψουμε λεπτομερώς τη πραγματική εικόνα στη κατασκευή και αυτό θα βοηθήσει αργότερα πολύ τη μελέτη.Δηλαδή αυξάνοντας τη ΣΑΔ μειώνω τίς αβεβαιότητες στην ανάλυση μου.

----------


## dn102

Στο συγκεκριμένο έργο επιλέχθηκε ΣΑΔ Υψηλή:

45% υποστυλώματα - 25% δοκάρια πλάκες.

Ανεβάζω τη μορφή του φορέα

----------


## dn102

ΣΑΔ και μηχανικές ιδιότητες τών δομικών υλικών:


Σκυρόδεμα: Απαίτηση για ΣΑΔ Υψηλή

Χάλυβας: Ικανοποιητική

Τοιχοποιίες: Υψηλή.



Αποτελέσματα ποιοτικού Ελέγχου ( θεωρητικές τιμές)

Δοκάρια - Πλάκες - Υποστυλώματα
Έστω Fcm = 24.5 και  s= 3 MPa

Παλαιός Κανονισμός: Β225 -------ΕΚΟΣ: 12/15


Βάθος ενανθράκωσης: 3.5 cm  στα εξωτερικά κατακόρυφα στοιχεία

Χάλυβας StI, s220


Αποτύπωση Οπλισμού στα επιλεγμένα κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια στοιχεία:


Κ1  - 4Φ14-Φ6/25

Κ2 - 4Φ16 - Φ6/20

Κ3 - 4Φ16 / Φ6/20

Κ4 - 4Φ18 / Φ6/25

Κν - 6 Φ14 / Φ6/25





Δ1 - 2Φ10+2Φ12
Δ2 - 4Φ16
Δ3 - 3Φ12
Δ4 - 4Φ12
Δ5 -2Φ10 + 2Φ12


Δημιουργούμε τη τελική μορφή του ξυλότυπου σύμφωνα με τη προκαταρκτική μελέτη τού 59 και τών στοιχείων αποτύπωσης απο ΜΚΕ.

Ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ορίζει προκαταρκτική ελαστική ανάλυση (q=1) και να υπολισθούν οι δείκτες ανεπάρκειας λ.Κατα την άποψη μου και εφόσον μελετάμε την ελαστοπλαστική συμπεριφορά τού φορέα, μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε αυτό το στάδιο.Πάντως στα πλάισια του παραδείγματος αναφέρω τη διαδικασία:


ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ:Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη, οτι έλαβε γνώση σχετικά με τις διατάξεις του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ μπλα, μπλα και οτι επιλέγει στάθμη επιτελεστικότητας.Σημαντικό στοιχείο και εδώ, είναι η επιρροή τής στάθμης επιτελεστικότητας που επιλέγουμε , καθώς σύμφωνα με αυτή θα πολλαπλασιασθεί η Se (T), με τη τιμή του πίνακα Π 4.2 σελ 3109 του ΦΕΚ

Άρα άν ο πελάτης διαλέξει πχ, Αποφυγή κατάρευσης με πιθανότητα υπερβάσεως 50%, ο συντελεστής που προκύπτει είναι 0,45.Θα αναφέρω στη συνέχεια πώς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.....

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν οι ΜΚΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές (βλ. §3.7.1.3.ε).
Επειδή όμως δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για συνεχή επίβλεψη και συνήθως (κακώς) δεν λαμβάνονταν δοκίμια σκυροδέματος κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής, οι ΜΚΕ είναι αναγκαίες.

Για τη λήψη των πυρήνων ισχύει (δεν νομίζω ότι έχει καταργηθεί) η εγκύκλιος Ε7 του 1997.
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτήν δύναται να υπάρχει οπλισμός στον πυρήνα, αρκεί να είναι διαμέτρου <=Φ8
Η διάμετρος πρέπει να είναι 10±0,5cm
Το ύψος των πυρήνων μπορεί να είναι μέχρι και το 90% της διαμέτρου (για αυτές τις τιμές H/D δίνονται συντελεστές αναγωγής).
Το τμήμα του πυρήνα που αποκόπτεται είναι >=2cm από το άκρο, μόνο όμως σε περίπτωση που πρόκειται για επιφάνεια σκυροδέματος που διαμορφώθηκε χωρίς ξυλότυπο (π.χ. πλάκα, όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι).

Για τη συντήρηση των πυρήνων αναφέρεται ότι γίνεται σε συνθήκες υγρασίας και θερμοκρασίας κατά το δυνατόν παρόμοιες με εκείνες λειτουργίας του έργου. Άρα το να τα τοποθετήσουμε σε κουβά με νερό δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ορθό.

Ενδιαφέρον βοήθημα είναι *ΑΥΤΟ*, "Μέθοδοι για την επιτόπου αποτίμηση των χαρακτηριστικών των υλικών" των Σπανού, Σπιθάκη και Τρέζου.

Συμφωνώ ότι η υπεύθυνη δήλωση (με θεώρηση του γνησίου της υπογραφής) του κυρίου του έργου για τη στάθμη επιτελεστικότητας, είναι αναγκαία. 
Το κακό είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν οριστεί από τη δημόσια αρχή τα χαμηλότερα ανεκτά επίπεδα.

----------


## dn102

Aν ο καιρός και η σχετικη υγρασία το επιτρέπουν έχει καλώς.Θεωρώ πώς η συντήρηση δοκιμίων βυθισμένα σε νερό ειναι ιδανική για το καλοκαίρι.Η διάμετρος τού πυρήνα έχει έμμεση σχέση με το βάθος ενανθράκωσης καθώς θα αφαιρέσεις τα ενανθρακωμένα τμήματα με κόψιμο πρίν τα σπάσεις.

Μπορείς επίσης να ακολουθήσεις και το ΕΝ13791 το οποίο είναι πολύ πιο αναλυτικό σε σχέση με το ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Π.Χ Τα 3 καρότα/ 2ορόφους είναι λίγα για να βγάλεις αντοχές και μάλιστα μέση.Ειδικά αν το δείγμα είναι μόνο απο πλάκες.Γι'αυτο το λόγο έγραψα οτι η εκλογή τής διαμέτρου εξαρτάται απο το δομικό στοιχείο( π.χ οπλισμός στίς κολόνες και τα δοκάρια πυκνότερος απο τίς πλάκες)

Επίσης αναφέρεται και θα ανεβάσω σχετικο pdf (αυτό είναι εύκολο), οτι ο λόγος Η/D πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 1 και d τουλάχιστον 100mm.Στο εξωτερικό εφαρμόζεται και το micro coring,πληροφορίες σχετικές υπάρχουν στο germann (search google)

Η Μ.Κ.Ε ουσιαστικά είναι υποχρεωτική σε κτίρια που δέν έχεις κανέναν δεδομένο απο μελέτη.Τόνισα οτι όσα λιγότερα στοιχεία έχεις μεγαλώνεις τούς συντελεστές ασφαλείας απο τη ΣΑΔ με αποτέλεσμα η μελέτη σου να μήν ανταποκρίνεται στη πραγματικότητα.

Δηλαδή αν πάς μόνο απο μία προκαταρκτική μελέτη που θα κάνεις έστω με το 59 , και χρησιμοποιήσεις τούς οπλισμούς αυτούς, προσθέτεις άλλη μία αβεβαιότητα στην ανάλυση η οποία στηρίζεται σε παραδοχές ειδικά η pushover.Δηλαδή θα τρέξεις ένα κτήριο με pushover( δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις ελαστική), μέσα απο την οποία έβαλες μέσες αντοχές - συντελεστή μετατροπής απο πολυβάθμιο σε μονοβάθμιο ταλαντωτή- και σχετική μετακίνηση αυθαίρετη λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο τη στοχευμένη.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 12:57 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 12:44 ----------

Σχετικό Link ΕΔΩ


Δέν ήθελα να μπώ σε ανάλυση τών ΜΚΕ και τής πυρηνοληψίας διότι θεωρώ δεδομένο οτι όλοι έχουν το σχετικο κανονισμό.Απλά ο καθένας ακολουθεί τη δική του προσέγγιση, π.χ εγω προσωπικά ακολουθώ τη γνώμη της κα Σιδέρη απο το ΔΠΘ, η οποία θεωρεί οτι η λήψη καρότων θα πρέπει να γίνεται απο τα ίδια σημεία που εκτελούμε ΜΚΕ ( κρουσίμετρο υπέρηχο) και πώς δοκίμια μόνο απο πλάκες δέν είναι ικανά να αποδόσουν τη αντοχή τής κατασκευής.

Επίσης συντήρηση σε "κουβά με νερό" έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές , δέν έχει επιρροή στη θραύση ( αποψή μου) .Το καπέλωμα όμως στο δοκίμια έχει.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ ότι τα 3 δοκίμια είναι γενικώς λίγα. Μας το επιτρέπει όμως ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.
Όπως μας επιτρέπει να αποφύγουμε υπό προϋποθέσεις τους ΜΚΕ, προϋποθέσεις όμως που κατά 99% αποκλείεται να τηρούνται. Συνεπώς, κατά 99% χρειαζόμαστε και ΜΚΕ.

Συμφωνώ δε με την άποψη ότι οι πυρήνες, ειδικά αν είναι λίγοι, θα πρέπει να ληφθούν από κρίσιμα για την στατική/αντισεισμική επάρκεια του κτηρίου στοιχεία, δηλαδή από στύλους/τοιχία.
Προφανώς όταν κάνουμε την βαθμονόμηση των ΜΚΕ θα πρέπει να γίνουν μετρήσεις και στην περιοχή όπου λήφθησαν οι πυρήνες.

Για τη συντήρηση των πυρήνων ανέφερα ό,τι γράφει η Εγκύκλιος Ε7.

Για το ύψος των πυρήνων το ΕΛΟΤ 344 αναφέρει ως ελάχιστο τα 10cm ενώ από την Εγκύκλιο Ε7 προκύπτουν έμμεσα τα 9cm.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι υποχρεωτικό το ένα ή το άλλο, αν νομικά έχουμε τη δυνατότητα επιλογής.
Θα ρωτήσω και τον Μαρσέλλο να μας πει ως πιο ειδικός και έμπειρος την άποψή του.

Το *ΕΝ13791* έχει μεταφραστεί στα Ελληνικά από τον ΕΛΟΤ; Αν όχι, τότε δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι έχει νομική ισχύ, οπότε δουλεύουμε με ό,τι έχουμε: ΕΛΟΤ 344, Εγκύκλιο Ε7/1997.
Στο ΕΝ 13791 αναφέρεται νομίζω το ΕΝ-206-1 το οποίο ακόμα δεν έχει εξελιχθεί στον νέο ΚΤΧ-2013. Οσονούπω!

----------


## dn102

Κάπου παραπάνω έγραψα κα Σιδέρη, διορθώνω σε κο Σιδέρη και κα Σαββα, ΔΠΘ.Συγγνώμη για το λάθος

Παράθετω ένα ακόμα σύνδεσμο , γίνεται σύγκριση μεταξύ:

Final Draft prEN 13791 - Εγκύκλιος Ε7 28-3-1997 και ΝΕΑ Εγκύκλιος Ε7

ΕΔΩ

----------


## dn102

Xάρη απο το βιβλίο του Τρέζου που ανέβασες, αν πάς σελίδα 56 π 4.2.4.1 Αντοχή σε θλίψη, λέει χαρακτηριστικά ότι αποκόπτεις το  ενανθρακωμένο κομμάτι!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά, αλλά αυτό δεν προβλέπεται από την Εγκύκλιο Ε7.
Στην ίδια παράγραφο αναφέρει ότι η ελάχιστη διάμετρος είναι 5cm, ενώ στην Ε7 αναφέρεται ότι είναι 10cm±0,5cm.
Αναμένουμε τον νέο ΚΤΣ-2013 που θα αντικαταστήσει και την Ε7.

----------

